# Prime and paint before or after assembly?



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Pros and cons?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I always prime on sprue that way its easier to get even coverage, and not miss any areas. But it only works if your priming in dark colours, just in case you miss a spot when painting 

for main painting i generally run sub assemblies to a greater or lesse degree eg marines leave off the guns. WoCs HEs leave off shields etc, for complex kits like a screaming bell dreads, tanks, etc have several sub assemblies


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

But if you prime and paint on sprues? would that make you miss out the parts that holds the pieces to the sprues?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't paint on sprue just prime

Modern kits have such tiny gates compared to the older kits that you can easily take 2 mins to tidy those up.


----------



## Vokshev (Feb 12, 2011)

Those parts that you 'tidy' up how do you put primer on them?


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

prime on sprues and semi assemble as i paint 

quick tip , if your using model glue opposed to super glue make sure the area that 
you are gluing is bare plastic , this makes for a stronger bond as it fuses toghether .


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vokshev said:


> Those parts that you 'tidy' up how do you put primer on them?


paintbrush+black/white paint

though I prefer to prime after construction, because I don't care about paint not going where you can't see


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I've always done things the hard way (not sure why) I assembly then paint but it does mean i have trouble painting those hard-to-reach areas.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I always prime on sprue, then base coat once the model is assembled. I leave guns and back packs off and paint them separately. It just saves a lot of time later on.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I've always done it where I assemble first and prime/paint after. Yes, it does make it a little harder to reach some spots but I also find that those spots are ones that people don't really see or notice anyways. And just like arlins mentioned, bare plastic and metal make for a better bond. That and well sometimes a little too much glue comes out and i'd rather that not mess up any painting i've done.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

i assemble the model, first as i helps give me the idea/look fro what i want, then i clean up the mold line etc(lol i tend to miss a lot) the prime in stages, body head, backbacks and then arms and weapons, then paint. after base coating and basic highlighting i glue them together for the last highlighting and washing it my take longer but im not a fast painter anyway so hope that helps


----------

